
Titles, Titles Everywhere But Not a Page to Turn - byrneseyeview
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C04E5D71238F931A3575AC0A960958260&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=all
======
ssanders82
Am I an idiot for scanning almost halfway through the article before realizing
it's 12 years old? Methinks I am.

